# Glasgow Royal Infirmary



## thunderbird21

Hi!

Has anyone on here had IVF through the GRI?  I have my 1st appointment this saturday then another in 3 weeks time and was just wondering when i will start treatment?  Is it day 21 of your cycle that treatment starts?  If so my 2nd appointment is on day 15, will i be starting 6 days later or will i have to wait until by next period on 2nd dec?

We've waited over 2 years for this. I pray it works for us. Thanks xx


----------



## fingers and toes

hi
I just had my prostap injection today (day 21). I am getting icsi but I think its the same procedure as with ivf. When I went for my Saturday appointment it was to have high vaginal swabs and fill out paper work have you had that done yet? Then after that I had one other appointment to go over procedure get results from bloods swab etc. then I was given a provisional date for vaginal scan dependant on when period was etc. and what dates they had available they only take so many people at a time.

Anything else you need to know and if i can answer it ill try.xx


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi fingers and toes,

Thanks for the reply.  Whats the prostap injection? I havent had that yet. What day do they do the vaginal scan on? Im very excited about the whole thing.  

Best of luck to you both xx


----------



## fingers and toes

I am getting my scan on 10th november and hopefully on that date i will start my daily injections. The prostap is to make you artificially go into menopause so the lining of your womb is thinned and to stop periods from happening so eggs can be made to grow by using drugs and when big enough taken out by sedation and then they do their bit with the egg and sperm then hopefully fertilised embryos are put back. It is exciting but im trying to not be negative but trying to not get carried away as im worried how ill be if all doesnt go to plan!!I was really worried about prostap injection im a big whimp, but its a doddle my hubby told me the needle was in my stomach as i didnt even feel it!! If you dont mind me asking what have you done so far i.e what has happened on your visits so i can give you a better idea of your stage.

Best of luck to you both too xx


----------



## thunderbird21

Thanks for the info.

I havent done anything yet. I have been on the list since aug 09, was told it was a 2yr waiting list but its been 2yrs 2 months for me.  I have just received my letter saying i had reached the top of the waiting list and they gave me 2 appointments.  1st is for this sat, where they says they will take bloods and swabs and the 2nd is 3 weeks later on 17th nov, this is for results.  Im wondering what happens after this? x


----------



## Snowball22

Thunderbird 21 - I have completed my 1st and last cycles at the GRI.  Do not worry about what happens next,  a few steps at a time.  At each appointment it will be fully explained to you all your questions will be answered.  Once actually start your first injection in will be all systems go so this is in my opinion the calm before the storm. 
good luck


----------



## fingers and toes

Well I'm just one step a head of you so I can let you know what happens as I move along!!The second appointment you have the nurse will go over your test results and explain whole procedure to you and answer any question you have. At that appointment they will give you provisional appointment for starting daily drugs, and you are given booklet with all steps of treatment. Yours may be a bit different as I am having icsi rather than ivf. if you know first day of last period an appointment will be made for you to go in around day 21 for prostap injection it doesn't hurt I'm a big Jessie when it comes to needles and I felt nothing!! I go back on 10Th November when hopefully after vaginal scan and bloods I will be able to go onto daily injections. I was on list since June 09 so same amount of time. That's as much as I know at present but after the 10Th I can give you some info. Hope this is of some help. I was also asked if I wanted to see councillor part of me wanted to but as it would move treatment back a bit further I decided not at the moment as I've waited enough time for this to happen!! XX


----------



## TIGGER31

fingers and toes, i am at exactly the same stage as you. i got my prostap on the 24th and back again for scan and bloods on 10th november. This is 2nd time round for me tho so i kinda know what to expect. Hope your keeping well xx


----------



## fingers and toes

Tigger31

I had my prostap last monday and still don't have my period is that normal? Im hoping it comes im worried if it doesnt it means i cant go onto daily injections. I feel very hormonal apart from that im ok. Hope you are well xx


----------



## TIGGER31

My period arrived today which is the same as my  last round 7 days after my prostap. I'm not sure if that's normal for everyone but it us for me. I'm sure other people take longer to bleed tho. The more u worry tho huni the more it could delay it so try and stay calm xx


----------



## Vonnie80

Thunderbird, all the best for your upcoming treatment.  Once you get started its all guns blazing.  Good Luck!!


----------



## fingers and toes

It arrived!! Must have been too much worrying! Just feeling a bit nervous about Thursday. At least its first thing in the morning. xx


----------



## TIGGER31

So glad to hear that the wicked AF has finally arrived for you. What time is you appointment on Thursday? Im there at 945am xx


----------



## fingers and toes

Me to!! it's at 8.45 so an early start, but I have to be very grateful as I only live ten mins away from the Royal.I'm trying not to get excited but its another step forward towards that little glimmer of hope!! x x


----------



## TIGGER31

How did u get on today huni??


----------



## fingers and toes

thats me started injections go back friday 21st for bloods and scans. how did you get on? xx


----------



## TIGGER31

That's me started back next Fri at 1020 for my  sc an and bloods then back Mon 21st for second scan and get my hcg booster xx


----------



## fingers and toes

I go at 8.50 fri and 9.05 on the monday at 8.50 with fingers crossed i get my booster on the monday. It just seems so real now. Ive been waiting since june 09 and i felt like it was never going to come. Thanks for chatting to me its nice to have someone who knows what its like, although it isnt nice we are having to go through the process. Especially as we are having treatment on the same dates!! x x


----------



## TIGGER31

Sometimes its nice knowing someone else who u can talk to who is at exactly the same stage. I had someone the last time from here and we went thru it all at the same time. We chatted during the wait for egg collection etc and kept in touch throughout. Good luck huni xx


----------



## fingers and toes

good luck too xx


----------



## TIGGER31

Will no doubt see u at egg collection huni. I'm here if u wanr to chat anytime xx


x


----------



## fingers and toes

Hi how are you getting on?Question to ask is it normal to have a little cramp in stomach and wind? been like that a couple of days now. x


----------



## TIGGER31

hiya huni yeah it is normal to have cramps and wind. my tummy is very crampy at the moment but its only due to everything growing inside so dont worry about it. use a wheat bag that u heat in the microwave to keep ur tummy warm and help with the pain xx


----------



## fingers and toes

I'm glad about that I thought something wasn't right!!I'll try that now thanks. I'm clock watching for Friday. I was back at work today which helped make the day go quicker!!xx


----------



## TIGGER31

I've bn at work the last Cpl of days. Hopefully Fri comes round quickly! I'm starting to feel sore and swollen x


----------



## fingers and toes

I didn't think a few days could go so slowly!! Can I ask how you felt after sedation i'm feeling very nervous about it never had any procedures at hospital before. x


----------



## TIGGER31

tired and sore huni but nothing that a bit of tlc from my husband couldnt cure lol. u will be fine, nothing to worry about just think of it as one stage closer to ur dream xx


----------



## TIGGER31

Hey F&T how u feeling now?  U will be like me no doubt and glad that ur appointment is tomorrow and u will get to see whats going on inside! U started ur snuff today - eugh its disgusting. Ive felt sick since taking it this morning and having just taken it again at lunch time i feel worse now! 

Fingers crossed for u tomorrow, let me know how u get on xx

Love L xx


----------



## fingers and toes

Hi still bloated but ok. Cant wait to go and hopefully see things are going well. yes started snuff yuck- i've used nasal spray before but forgot the horrible taste you get!!Felt sick about four don't any more but can feel it trickling down the back of my throat just now!! Another question it said on poster in scan room not to wear perfume deodorant etc. does that apply to us? And i take my injection at 9 am my appointment at 8.50 do i have to wait till i have scan before i take it?

fingers crossed for u too, speak to you tomorrow

Love A x


----------



## TIGGER31

The poster about the perfume etc is whe n u go for egg collection so ur fine tomorrow for ur scan. Take ur injection with u tomorrow and after ur scan tell the nurse who does ur bloods that u have ur injection with u as u do it at 9am. 

Good luck for tomorrow huni xx


----------



## fingers and toes

thanks, you too xxx


----------



## fingers and toes

Hi how did you get on today?  ive to go back on monday they are at 12 and 13 mm i think things look good so hopefully monday scan will be the last one! 

Hope you got on well  

Love A xx


----------



## TIGGER31

Hiya huni, not so good news for me today, i havent responded as well to the drugs this time (last time i went at this stage i had lots of lovely follices at various sizes!) This time i only have one at 14mm and 2 at 11mm and thats it. Have a few wee +'s but doubt they will come to much. I have left feeling totally disappointed but as my husband has told me "we only need one"!

Back on Monday at 1025am so fingers crossed my 3 wee follices grow! 

Great news about u tho xx

Love L xx


----------



## fingers and toes

Thank you. Your husbands right it only takes one, but i understand your disappointed. Im sure what you do have will grow beautifully Lets keep everything crossed for monday . I'm there at 9.05 am.

Love A xx


----------



## TIGGER31

Thanks huni wishing u all the best too. We will hopefully be at egg retrieval together xx


----------



## fingers and toes

Hi hope you are well. Just to say I hope everything goes well tomorrow for you. I've got everything crossed for us both. hopefully we get our date tomorrow.   

Love A xx


----------



## TIGGER31

Thanks huni I'm keeping everything crossed for us both too. Good luck xx


----------



## fingers and toes

Another question, sorry. can the nasal spry give you a runny nose? xx


----------



## TIGGER31

Yeah it can huni hopefully we wont need to take it much longer tho. It gives me the heave when I take it lol xx


----------



## fingers and toes

I thought I was getting the cold!! Its not the nicest of things, what I don't like about it is staying up  till 11!! I'm normally sleeping by then!Lol XX


----------



## TIGGER31

I know me too especially when i need to get up  earlier so I can take it in the morning. Hope u get great news tomorrow huni will be keepin my fingers crossed for u xx

Love L xx


----------



## fingers and toes

I hope you get great news too. Everything crossed.

Love A xx


----------



## TIGGER31

How did u get on today huni? I'm in on thur for egg collection. Turn up at 10am but im last on the list so won't get taken til 12ish prob xx


----------



## fingers and toes

Good thanks going in on wed at 8.30. How did you get on, things better than the other day?

Love A xx


----------



## thunderbird21

Hi Girls!  

I wish both of you all the best, I hope to hear some good news soon.  I had my screening appointment last thursday, i've now to wait until my december period comes, which will be around 2nd, then call them to go in for Prostap injection on day 21. Im on protocol 7 because my AMH was 6.8.  My 1st scan is booked for 4th Jan and thats when I should start injections! Cant believe its nearly here!

How did you girls feel after Prostap injection? Any side effects? If my period comes on 2nd then i will get Prostap on 23rd Dec, just wondering if i'll have any symptoms over xmas.

Looking forward to hearing how you's both get on xx


----------



## TIGGER31

Hey A 

Yeah things looked a bit better yesterday, still nowhere near the follices i had last time but im hoping this time its more quality than quantity. Good luck for ec tomorrow morning, im sure things will be just fine. Just remember and relax after it as u may be a little sore! 

Hiya Thunderbird, good luck with ur treatment. I had a few symptoms from prostap, mainly hot flushes and feeling quite emotional but everyone is different and u may not feel anything. Just remember and drink plenty of water to keep yourself hydrated so u dont suffer headaches. 

Hope everyone else is doing well    

Love L xx


----------



## jend (jenny)

well hi all thats me back at the royal  after 2 failed icsi 's ..
well got married 10 week ago and decided to get out butts in gear n go for our 3rd icsi  but in the mean time i found a lump  went n got checked to find out i have brest cancer , in which tumor was removed to find out last mon that i should have masectomy to decrease the return of the cancer which is all happening on the 8th dec ...

so i am being fast tracked due to this , i started all meds last mon and was up monday there and am glad to see i have 8 follies on board and possibly a 9th , hope it will grow back up tomorra for another scan and blood . 
am so glad i have responed as they said i might not as it was 4 yrs ago when we were up last ....1st go 4 2nd 6 and now am 4 yrs older and got better .... there is light at the end of the tunnel i just hope they survive the removal and can be frozen .... am sure they will..


good luck to u all where ever you are in TM ....


----------



## fingers and toes

Tigger 31, I over stimulated got 23 eggs so if we have any fertilized tomorrow they will be frozen until i've recovered. It s great i've got so many but had it in my head transfer would happen this week. Dont feel to good but hubby is looking after me. Hope all goes well tomorrow for you. Let me know how you get on.

Love Axx


----------



## TIGGER31

Oh huni so sorry to hear that. Rest up and take care. I'm sure u will get lots of good eggs to freeze. I will let u know how I get on huni xx


----------



## fingers and toes

How did you get on today? Hope you are feeling ok? xx


----------



## TIGGER31

Got 4 eggs. Rather sore but lying on the couch cuddled up. To call tomorrow to find out about fertilization. How did u get on today when u called? Xx


----------



## fingers and toes

I got 20 that were suitable for icsi and  15 fertilized. That is them frozen now. Got everything crossed for you both for tomorrow. After op yesterday i felt fine but today not so good. XX


----------



## TIGGER31

That's great that uve got 15 frozen. When did they say u could do ur first fet? My tummy is really sore. Wasn't this sore when I got 10 the last time. I'm sure I will be fine soon xx


----------



## fingers and toes

Its a new procedure nurse said. I should get my period in 2 weeks then the embryologist will contact us to meet them to discuss when it will happen. xx


----------



## fingers and toes

How are you feeling today? x


----------



## fingers and toes

Thunderbird- I was a bit hormonal and had hot flushes, it is exciting since you wait so long for it to happen. When you phone up with your date your period started they will give you a date. Once you get to daily injections I felt it just all went so quickly. Good luck with everything any questions just ask ill try to answer them.  

Love A x


----------



## jend (jenny)

am i not here or sum it !!!!


----------



## TIGGER31

Hey Girlies just popping on to say that's me got one little embryo on board now. Official test date is 9 dec xx


----------



## fingers and toes

Good luck got everything crossed for you and your hubby   . Do you go back to the suite for ET? XX


----------



## fingers and toes

Jend wishing you lots of luck on your journey. God you've had one hell of a journey and I hope you have a very happy outcome.  . xx


----------



## TIGGER31

Yeah back to the same place where you get collection huni xx


----------



## jend (jenny)

thank -u fingers n toes x 
got egg collection tomorrow 1st on the list .... had 8 on board then 4 back up to 6 ...happy as x


----------



## fingers and toes

Jend hope all goes well tomorrow   . I'm going back to the unit tomorrow to get checked out. Not been to good still in pain after almost a wk. Thats good your first on list. Im a bit stupid,  what do you mean by 8 then 4 etc?  x


----------



## fingers and toes

Tigger - How are you getting on? x


----------



## fingers and toes

Jend how did you get on today? Hope all went as planned x


----------



## TIGGER31

Hey huni sorry I haven't been on. Ive bn trying to relax and chill out the last few days. I'm feeling ok and keeping my positive feelings up and hoping and believing that it will be a positive outcome. It's going to drag by until next Fri!

Hope ur keeping well xx


----------



## fingers and toes

I can imagine, well ive got everything crossed for you.   I was back at the unit today had pains still so got checked over, just my body trying to get back to normal since i over stimulated.

Take care xx


----------



## jend (jenny)

everything went well today got 6 follies have to ring the royal at 10-15 tomorra to see if they are fertalized n freezable ..... god i do hope so ..

fingers and toes ..    to start i had 8 follicals then went to 4 then ...they found another 2 behind other 2 !!!  so 6 in total ..lol

trigger hope your ok    how did u vheck go .. , am we bit sore  but i hope it be all gone by tomorrow ...


send me  prayed that these can be fozen xxxxxx


----------



## fingers and toes

Good stuff,  that everything goes well tomorrow for you.   Hope your feeling ok, not too sore. Sorry about asking the other day, think its all these hormones im coming out with some stupid questions and thoughts!! x


----------



## fingers and toes

Tigger how are you getting on?

Jend did you manage to get an frozen?

Hope you are both well, Im getting back to normal now just! x


----------



## TIGGER31

Hey huni I'm ok thanks got hospital tomorrow for bloods to find out if I'm pregnant or not. Fingers crossed. Glad ur feeling better now xx


----------



## fingers and toes

got everything crossed for you hope your dreams come true xx


----------



## fingers and toes

Tigger

Im so sorry to see your outcome. This is such a cruel process to go through. I hope your hubby is taking great care of you .  xx


----------



## TIGGER31

Thanks huni i am absolutely gutted and so is my DH. Its hard to keep picking ourselves up and going for it again! Need to wait on my review appointment coming in now to disuss what went wrong and what is being done for next time. 

I hope you are keeping well and that it wont be long before you start your FET. Will be keeping everything crossed for you xx

Love L xx


----------



## fingers and toes

Im fine thanks. How are you? Have you been given a date to go back in? 

I go in Jan to discuss FET and then see what happens.

I just want to thank you for sharing your story with me.    At times it felt like I was going through it on my own, although my DH was there he didnt really know what it was like. But to have you there to chat to has helped me so much and will be forever grateful of that. 

Love A x


----------



## TIGGER31

oh huni thats very sweet of u and i am here for u anytime u want to chat! 

I need to wait on my review appointment being sent out. they will discuss my case tomorrow at their weekly meeting then i will get a letter sent out. i am hopeful that maybe i will start my last round of treatment in feb/march. 

hope your appointment goes well in January. Just relax, enjoy xmas and then focus on your next round of treatment in january. Good luck to you and i wish you every success xxx


----------



## vickix

does anyone know what happened to glasgow royal part3? x


----------



## Lightning

It was removed a week or so ago, not sure what went on, but there is now a part 4


----------



## vickix

found it thank you   x


----------



## fingers and toes

Tigger- Hope you are well have you been back to the royal yet?I went on the 10th to discuss frozen transfer. Period was 2 and half wks late starting thinking maybe im pregnant, of course not! I phoned up when it did start to be told that id have to phone back in feb with my period they said they were full but i wasnt told that they took so many at a time. Have you made a complaint about what happened to yourself? xx


----------



## TIGGER31

Hey F&T 

Sorry to hear that you didnt manage to get your treatment started as soon as you would have liked. Fingers crossed for you that you get in next time and that this is "your time". 

Have had my review appointment for the 2nd failed treatment where i asked for a recount of my AMH. Oh my, it is dramatically lower than last time. It has gone from 6.2 to below 4 so there has been a massive mix up and mistake with the drugs they gave me. Now in the process of documenting everything before we ask for an appointment with Dr Lyall to try and fight back my last treatment. Hoping to maybe start my last treatement (well unless i get the other one back) in Feb/March but need to see whats happening with my body and make sure i am in the best possible state to start this all over again. 

Will keep everything crossed for u huni and please keep me up to date with whats going on. will look out for you xxx


----------

